# Tough Toy suggestions?



## aqueous18 (May 13, 2013)

Tried cruising around the search function, but couldn't find anything. What are everyone's suggestions for tough toys that will last longer than one or two play sessions? Kain loves toys and thankfully chews on them as opposed to things he shouldn't be chewing. I want to make sure it stays that way, but I can't find that sweet spot toy that will last. He has a Kong and a wobble Kong that dispenses treats when he plays with it. Nylabones last, but he's not as interested in it as he is something that squeaks. He had one of those stuffed ducks, but that didn't last long. Right now he has a stuffing-less long raccoon that has held up for a few days. Suggestions? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

bully sticks, antlers, stuffing-less toys, and kong balls are what we are using outside what your already using. Ours doesn't seem to be a toy killer at this point, that may all change as he ages a little.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Anything with the name 'Kong'.


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

Favorites here are antlers and big Gatorade bottles, and for some reason a small squeaky green ball that he could tear up but doesn't.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Lola's favorite is the Jolly Teaser ball. 

Chewing wise, both my dogs really like frozen Kongs filled with wet food (I use Triplett canned tripe mixed with some kibble). And stuffing less toys.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Goughnuts and black kongs are the only thing so far that works for us in terms of toys. Everything else gets destroyed. ;-)


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Hans has something called a Zanies Megaruffs Bone that features 9 layers of tough. He has not been able to even make a rip in it and has had it about 9 or 10 months. We got it at a Rural King farm store, but if you don't have those stores in your area, you might google it and see where to order it. 

I remember it being about $13 or $14 
but was worth every penny, since he is an extreme chewer and can't seem to destroy it. It isn't for lack of trying. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

We still have Varik's Kong Squeeez stick that we got some months ago. Squeaker still works too. It's a favorite. He also likes most bones to chew, including nylabones amazingly. We just got him a Jolly Egg for outside and he really likes it. Of course favorites are still: flirt pole, balls (chuck it and soft balls) and his rope tug. He has toys scattered all over the house all the time, but nothing that squeaks except his Kong stick and his Bad Cuz.

He loves gatorade bottles but we're out now and probably won't have more until warmer weather when my husband is working outside and sweating like crazy (yay humid Texas heat).


----------



## Thesilentone (Jan 5, 2013)

Jolly Balls are really durable, the ones with the handle get chewed off though I'll keep buying those. JW Pet's Cuz toy is one of Sam's favorites which is probably the toughest toy I've gotten him so far and the only toy with a squeaker that he can't get at! I can't get anything with stuffing in it either because I will usually find it all over the floor within a day.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

MichaelE said:


> Anything with the name 'Kong'.


Avoid the kong tennis balls. They are torn up easy otherwise yes Kong stuff is good and so is JW.


----------



## aqueous18 (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for the replies! I'm really interested in that 10 layered toy, that sounds perfect. $13 really isn't that bad. I picked him up a "tough" $9 toy from Target one day...well you can imagine how that story ends. 

Is the Jolly Ball the big rubber ball with the handle? I debated whether to get that for him. He does love tossing stuff around. Do they last?

Right now he is going nuts for this Wobble Kong that dispenses treats, but it is plastic so its getting a little beat up. Still holding up though!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Woofen511 (Jan 31, 2014)

Ya I highly recommend the jolly ball, my dog destroyed just about every toy very quickly but the jolly ball would last a good while with him, I'd say maybe 5 months. It was absolutely his favorite toy so I did replace it when he finally chewed the handle off and could get at the plastic. A jolly ball without a handle would last probably twice as long.


----------



## Woofen511 (Jan 31, 2014)

Oh ya, and he ripped holes in the 10 layered plush toys in like 30 minutes...


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

If yours is a toy killer like mine, don't get the Kong wubba toys. They will be dismembered in mere days. Anything with stuffing, even the super tough level 10 indestructible 10-layer toys won't last (mine will go right for the seams and rip the threads out in minutes and bam, stuffing all over the place). The stuffingless toys are pretty decent (even though Ralphie rips the squeakers out, then rips the face off whatever animal it is, then rips its feet off lol).


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Cuz balls (cut the feet off and watch the squaker plug)

There's a 'virtually indestructible' ball I get my dog which lasts longer, but is not indestructible lol 

Star Mark Everlasting Fun Ball for Dogs at PETCO


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

aqueous18 said:


> Thanks for the replies! I'm really interested in that 10 layered toy, that sounds perfect. $13 really isn't that bad. I picked him up a "tough" $9 toy from Target one day...well you can imagine how that story ends.
> 
> Is the Jolly Ball the big rubber ball with the handle? I debated whether to get that for him. He does love tossing stuff around. Do they last?
> 
> ...


 My dog chewed a small hole in her jolly ball almost instantly. I kept it though but use it as an interactive toy. Those stuffed super tough toys, my dog ripped the binding off the seam in about a minute.


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

I have found not much my dog likes is really that tough. I get her these toys called tuffies they have layers and different ratings as far as how touch they are. They are mostly stuffed with speakers. 

Even the toughest of them isn't going to stay in one piece it just lasts a few days instead of a few minutes. She does tend to still keep them and play with them after the squeaker is out. I think the definitely last longer than your average pet toy but they are destructible. 

She doesn't destroy kongs but she doesn't really care about them much.


----------



## aqueous18 (May 13, 2013)

Yeah my 8 lb Yorkie destroyed a Kong Wubba so those were never going to be an option lol 

I think I'm gonna go for the Jolly Ball. The latest tough toy we got him has some kind of plastic bottle in it. He doesn't care for it at all. He definitely prefers to have his toys shriek with terror. Strangely he whines as he beats them up. Toy empathy?  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

aqueous18 said:


> Yeah my 8 lb Yorkie destroyed a Kong Wubba so those were never going to be an option lol
> 
> I think I'm gonna go for the Jolly Ball. The latest tough toy we got him has some kind of plastic bottle in it. He doesn't care for it at all. He definitely prefers to have his toys shriek with terror. Strangely he whines as he beats them up. Toy empathy?
> 
> ...


My girl loves those kong wubbas! It takes her about a minute to get the ball out then she uses the leftover as a tug lol


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Ours are big chewers! Things that have worked well for ours are....

Blue and orange tennis sized rubber chuck it balls.

Oneworldfutbol.com/online only.

Jolly ball horse ball/tractor supply store

Kongs








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

mcdanfam said:


> Ours are big chewers! Things that have worked well for ours are....
> 
> Blue and orange tennis sized rubber chuck it balls.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thesilentone (Jan 5, 2013)

katro said:


> If yours is a toy killer like mine, don't get the Kong wubba toys. They will be dismembered in mere days. Anything with stuffing, even the super tough level 10 indestructible 10-layer toys won't last (mine will go right for the seams and rip the threads out in minutes and bam, stuffing all over the place). The stuffingless toys are pretty decent (even though Ralphie rips the squeakers out, then rips the face off whatever animal it is, then rips its feet off lol).


Sam does the same thing with stuffed animals which is why all his are shredded up, I still let him have them but no more with stuffing. He has a stuffingless fox(actually have two now) that is actually in sections from just ripping and tugging at it. He will also rip the eyes/face off and tags off every stuffed animal too... I don't know why, lol.


----------



## Maybelle (Jan 29, 2014)

Everlasting Treat Wheeler | Starmark Pet Products

This thing. Dogs love it. My dog loves it. My friends' dogs, regular visitors, love it. They love to toss it around and make it roll, they love to chew on it. Fun-wise, it's a winner.

It's indestructible. Many a dog, including my friend's 100 lb Rottweiler have put in hours of chewing trying to destroy this thing. Zero success... despite some scratches, it's still perfectly intact.

It comes with a couple of the custom treats that fit into it (takes some serious hand strength to get that thing in there!), but they don't really last very long and they're made of wheat. Cool feature, but it's not a selling point for me. I use them very sparingly because of the wheat, which I try to avoid feeding my doggie. I do buy them every once in a while, though... my dog trainer lives 90 minutes away, so I sometimes bring one to let her work on on the way back. It takes her 30-45 minutes to make it dissapear, and does enjoy every second of it.

They make different sizes. I got mine at PetCo.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

beef femur bones (whole or center cut), elk antlers, deer
antlers, kong toys, jolly balls, rope, tug toys.


----------



## lindadrusilla (Dec 29, 2013)

Mine too, loves to destroy soft toys & remove their stuffing leaving the floor strewn with it!!

Only when he ran out of soft toy would he turn to bully sticks, deer antlers as well as tennis balls... 

So I just ordered some Kong toys and rope tugs online.

*wanted to upload pics but can't after updating phone app* - anyone facing this problem or knows why??


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Ours love and have been unable to destroy.....
Oneworldfutbol.com /online only

Varsity ball/online only

Jolly ball horse size at tractor supply

Blue and orange rubber tennis size chuck it balls.....

They chew the small balls like bubble gum.... they love them....they work great in water, and they fit in the chuck it stick to be thrown very very far! 

)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Kong Wubbas, balls with bells inside, stuffingless animals that have squeakers, balls of all shapes, treat dispensers, marrow bones, knuckle bones. If you have a pet store nearby they usually put the holiday stuff on sale for super cheap. Example: After Christmas, I bought almost every Kong toy for 90% off just because they were Christmas themed. Valentines Day is coming up. 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

mcdanfam said:


> Ours love and have been unable to destroy.....
> Oneworldfutbol.com /online only
> 
> Varsity ball/online only
> ...


Ditto!! 

Haven't tried the oneworldfutbol, though, and am *just* about to order our first Varsity ball... Was shopping online just today on my trainer's recommendation. Just put some cash out on a new equipment bag and traffic cones for heeling exercises, so the ball is going to wait until next payday. 

But I can absolutely testify to the orange and blue ChuckIT balls. They are like doggy pacifiers, and the *only* smaller ball I have found that my dogs can Not destroy. I find them cheapest at Tractor Supply. Safer than a tennis ball, by far, and they work with the ChuckIT launcher for fetching, so do double duty. 

We spent a fortune on the JW Cuz balls before I wised up. Once they get those feet and ears off and pop out the squeaker it's only minutes til that squeaker hole opening gives them a place to begin their ultimate destruction. And in the meantime you have to worry about them swallowing bits of rubber. 

Jolly Ball makes a whole bunch of varieties. I've tried most of them and the only ones that have lasted are in the puncture resistant line. We have an 8" blueberry Bounce-n-Play and a 10" bubblegum Tug-n-Toss. Both have lasted for over a year now... Though the handle on the Tug-n-toss didn't even last an hour, so that was a waste. These balls are great, because even when the dog bites through them they still reinflate. Jack's go-to is always the Bounce-n-Play. The handle on the other one prevents it rolling as well, so he can't dribble it with his feet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

aqueous18 said:


> Thanks for the replies! I'm really interested in that 10 layered toy, that sounds perfect. $13 really isn't that bad. I picked him up a "tough" $9 toy from Target one day...well you can imagine how that story ends.
> 
> Is the Jolly Ball the big rubber ball with the handle? I debated whether to get that for him. He does love tossing stuff around. Do they last?
> 
> ...




The jolly ball for horses has the handle! The dogs love it! They each have one....8 months and counting! Still in great shape! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

JackandMattie said:


> Ditto!!
> 
> Haven't tried the oneworldfutbol, though, and am *just* about to order our first Varsity ball... Was shopping online just today on my trainer's recommendation. Just put some cash out on a new equipment bag and traffic cones for heeling exercises, so the ball is going to wait until next payday.
> 
> ...











If you zoom in on the pic...you will see all the teeth holes...like the jolly ball it just pops back to shape, but kicks and bounces like a soccer ball! They love soccer balls...just pop them the second they pick them up....the oneworldfutbol has lasted for almost a year, no handle.... 

The varsity ball is great! Millie likes it, but tires if it....miles barks, growls, snarls and yelps at it! He will run himself to death playing with the varsity ball or the oneworldfutbol .....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

mcdanfam said:


> View attachment 175002
> 
> 
> If you zoom in on the pic...you will see all the teeth holes...like the jolly ball it just pops back to shape, but kicks and bounces like a soccer ball! They love soccer balls...just pop them the second they pick them up....the oneworldfutbol has lasted for almost a year, no handle....
> ...


Cool!! Okay, I'm sold. We will be ordering two new balls next week  Jack loves to play soccer!

Gorgeous dog, btw!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Beau LOVES his big Jolly Ball and will squeeze it, drop it in his pool till it fills with water and carry it everywhere. It is full of holes but it doesn't seem to matter. He also likes the holee roller.


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

JackandMattie said:


> Cool!! Okay, I'm sold. We will be ordering two new balls next week  Jack loves to play soccer!
> 
> Gorgeous dog, btw!
> 
> ...



I guess it is a shepherd thing....ours saw a soccer commercial last weekend... They went crazy whining, high pitched crying and barking...I can't believe how obsessive they are when this ball comes out. We use it at the soccer field a few times a week...we try to give them a break from it because they will both run themselves to death for this ball. We have to sit on top of and hide the ball to get them to stop and take drinks of water....
if your pup loves soccer...this would be a great addition...you will be able to see teeth holes like the jolly ball but it has always (for a year now) popped right back into shape...)
Thank you....our girls call him beauty his sister is the beast...:-/ 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> Beau LOVES his big Jolly Ball and will squeeze it, drop it in his pool till it fills with water and carry it everywhere. It is full of holes but it doesn't seem to matter. He also likes the holee roller.



Lol...holee roller.... 
The soccer ball and the jolly ball are both full of teeth holes....they still love them....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aqueous18 (May 13, 2013)

I've never actually thought of the holee roller. They can't get through the thinner pieces of rubber?

My childhood GSD was a soccer fiend! My sisters and I all played since we were little so he was groomed lol I actually haven't had a chance to try with Kain as the weather has been such crap. We are certainly looking forward to less snow and more outdoors time!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hchorney1 (Mar 5, 2012)

We swear by the Ruffians Octopus. Hard to find, but Pet Mountain is usually a good place to find them. We have also had surprisingly good luck with the Nerf dog toys, very, very durable and still squeaking after six months of serious abuse from Shadow the destroyer.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Never had Kong as a casualty


----------



## Scout's Mama (Oct 30, 2013)

Kong wubba (the nylon, not the fuzzy kind). Added bonus, they squeak!


----------



## FirefighterGSD (Jan 20, 2014)

Kong anything and toys made from fire hose. Rekindled Pride on Etsy makes toys from recycled fire house that are amazing.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

So far, the only toy to survive is the everlasting treat ball and original kong. He goes through rubber, fabric, and firehose in a matter of minutes. Not always on the first day, sometimes he'll play with it for weeks before deciding to shred it, other times (like with fire hose) it hardly lasts an hour. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

FirefighterGSD said:


> Kong anything and toys made from fire hose. Rekindled Pride on Etsy makes toys from recycled fire house that are amazing.


My dogs rip though those fire hose toys in seconds.


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12 (Mar 28, 2013)

shepherdmom said:


> My dogs rip though those fire hose toys in seconds.



We gave Gypsy one for Chirstmas; by the end of Chirstmas Day, it was basically destroyed.


----------



## AugustGSD (Mar 29, 2013)

So far, only Kong's rubber toys work for my dog. He will destroy every other toy I find in a matter of seconds. He's ripped several toys beyond recognition in the past, so I refuse to get him anything plush or covered in felt (like a tennis ball, several of which he just split right in half).


----------



## cmlenard (Nov 27, 2013)

Goughnuts.com. black one, best thing ever.


----------

